# The I ride a DH bike uphill thread



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Seems like more and more folks have bikes that go uphill well enough that pedaling IS an option. I see lots of discussion on DH technique but nothing on climbing with a big bike.
I'm interested because I think I have the best pedaling bike out there but know there's more to climbing than pedaling. 
I would imagine some folks have setup changes they dial in for sustained climbs and I know I thought I would need to do that, but so far my bike as ignored its design roots and just acts like a normal AM bike.
I also recall seeing some old Boxxer setup info suggesting different sag amounts for different riding and IRC, they suggested low sag and firm settings compared to DH, so I wonder if anyone has tried that.
Other considerations I'd like to hear input on would be tire pressure/selection, gearing and using a drop seatpost.


----------



## Scary (Jun 11, 2007)

I use a dropper post and 35&40 psi.I am also ordering some clip ins pedals and shoes for this purpose.The flats give me too many excuses to start pushing.-&34frt and 12-32?rear


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

I stand and smash. My wildcard has a full length seat tube so I just raise the seats for climbing. I do find that I have to keep my weight low and fwd or else I lose front traction


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

I have my Banshee Skythe setup to pedal up and bomb down local Phoenix area trails. Hammer Schmidt, tubeless, long seat post, etc. Love it!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I ride my FR bike uphill and I just do it because I don't have lift access... I just slow down the rebound to the max, lock the rear shock by the rebound adjust and sweat it all the way... Kinda get you fit. And you enjoy the descent even more 

I have 2x8, 22-32 and 30-11. The bike is 150mm air fork and weight close to 38lbs...

Happy for you if you got a AM climb like DH bike 

And also I try to get the more speed possible at the beginning to keep the cadence up, so it's easier for the ride.

Seat up, sit down and work with the legs, not with the bar. And show off to the XC racers 

David


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

I've been using my 07 Sunday for my do everything bike for the last couple of months. I don't really have a specific setup to make it easier; I have just gotten better at track stands and throwing my weight around.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I can pedal up most anything with this rig, and no problem taking the aggro lines on the way down ->









Unfortunately (or fortunately), it has gone back to true DH status with a road cassette, boxxer WC, and all the trimmings. Still, managed to pedal up Galby just fine the other day, even with an ice cold Ninkasi Total Domination IPA in one hand. Oh the joy of a DH bike with a full length seat tube and an excellent pedaling position.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I ride my Phoenix uphill pretty often, even with a Fox 40 up front and fairly high gearing (36t ring, 11-28 cassette). I wouldn't really want to use it as an AM rig but I did run it with a TALAS 180 for a week or so and that made the uphills much more manageable. The dual crown is the biggest challenge for climbing since you need to ride a bit bowlegged to avoid hitting your knees.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*One bike to rule them all*

I only have one bike, and it needs to do everything. Morewood Zama, 7" mini-DH/FR bike with a straight seat tube and FD-compatibility. I run it with a Boxxer up front, have no trouble taking it out even on long AM/XC type rides. Most of my riding involves DH and FR to some degree, with no shuttling, so this is the perfect set-up for me. I find that I can keep up with most people on longer rides (it does make you fit), except for the XC whippets of course, but that's not my kind of riding anyway, so...

On the climbs, it is very well behaved, except for crazy steep tech climbing where the weight, soft suspension, and the tall front become too much to handle. 22/36 up front, 11-34 out back. Sit and spin mainly, be patient and you'll get there.

When (if) 9-36 10-speed cassettes go mainstream, I'll be tempted to move to a single 32T up front, that cassette should give me enough gear range to be able to ditch the FD.

Here she is. Love this bike:


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

Every couple of weeks I ride my VP-Free that is set up for park/DH riding on one of my XC loops. The Free pedals amazingly, but I don't have the gearing set up to ride AM, and I don't want to switch it over so I just stand and mash. Its a hell of a good back and shoulder workout though, almost like riding a SS. I do notice that that all the little jumps and logs I can play around on with my XC bike just get totally sucked up by the 888 on my Free though, and I barely notice them, haha.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I see the same, I ride down one of our trails with some 18" rollers in it and the hardtail in front of me is getting 2' air off each while my 6" AM bike is glued to the ground at the same speed on the same jump/bumps



mudforlunch said:


> . I do notice that that all the little jumps and logs I can play around on with my XC bike just get totally sucked up by the 888 on my Free though, and I barely notice them, haha.


----------



## SacredYeti (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta love my XC buddies. I get so much crap for lagging behind on a downhill bike, yet they flonder the same climbs as me (just farther up the hill) and love to heckle me about having a downhill bike on these trails, even though they told me it'd be freeriding w/ fast corners :madman:

That being said, what goes up must come down and we got the name in our bikes to do it quicker, faster with more finesse :thumbsup:

Edit: I don't really ever mess with the suspension at all, mostly because I found a sweet spot for hauling ass and i really don't feel like tuning around to find it again. Tires I run 26/28 and love it, on or off the dirt.


----------



## DigbyDog (Jul 13, 2010)

*pedal 8" on love*

Dropper Post helps.
34 / 11-34 gearing.
And a love to ride..

That's all you need....


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

When the chairlifts close, I take my M6/40 and regear it for trail. 32t ring and 34t cassette w/ clipless. It works for trail rides but hurts like hell.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

*this is what prompted this thread*

35 pounds as shown
Angleset with HA at 66 deg for trail use bike feels super when turning
I think this design is a true zero pedal bob design 
I stand behind Canfields claim that this is the best of all worlds :thumbsup: its sure does everything I can think of so far. 
Still have to take it to a bike park but I know its in its element there.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

mudforlunch said:


> Every couple of weeks I ride my VP-Free that is set up for park/DH riding on one of my XC loops. The Free pedals amazingly, but I don't have the gearing set up to ride AM, and I don't want to switch it over so I just stand and mash. Its a hell of a good back and shoulder workout though, almost like riding a SS. I do notice that that all the little jumps and logs I can play around on with my XC bike just get totally sucked up by the 888 on my Free though, and I barely notice them, haha.


I do the same thing with my Santa Cruz Bullit. Taking your downhill rig for a XC ride builds cheracter and legs.:thumbsup:


----------



## SacredYeti (Aug 24, 2011)

olegbabich said:


> I do the same thing with my Santa Cruz Bullit. Taking your downhill rig for a XC ride builds cheracter and legs.:thumbsup:


+1 :cornut:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

crossup said:


> 35 pounds as shown
> Angleset with HA at 66 deg for trail use bike feels super when turning
> I think this design is a true zero pedal bob design
> I stand behind Canfields claim that this is the best of all worlds :thumbsup: its sure does everything I can think of so far.
> Still have to take it to a bike park but I know its in its element there.


Is this a kickstand ?


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

olegbabich said:


> I do the same thing with my Santa Cruz Bullit. Taking your downhill rig for a XC ride builds cheracter and legs.:thumbsup:





SacredYeti said:


> +1 :cornut:


+2
Bullit with a totem is my do all bike. running a 9sp 32t and 11-34. Have steep hilly tech terrain and can clear everything. Can be hard as [email protected]#k though and definitely gets you in better shape!


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Me Too!

Even got a 2nd wheelset for commute/urban purposes and ensured it had adequate gearing.

Not particulalrly light, but on the plus side few things to worry about:yesnod:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i ride 2x9 totem SxT 05. gets me anywhere i want to go as long as i can lean forward enough and keep on the power. biggest change i can feeel and deal with is wheelset. gots the light one with the singleply xctype tires and its like night/day how much rolling resistances takes it toll. i mean traction is super nice. but when im trail riding id rather get loose here and there whilst having fun on the pedals than getting that extra grip in the corners while trudging through quicksand everywhere i pedal


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I've ridden my Turner Highline xc several times, such as here:






You'll note that I get dropped by the gal on the rigid 29'r on all the climbs, & RAPIDLY catch her on the downs LOL.

I've removed the granny ring & remotely adjustable post since that video was shot in favor of a LG1 chainguide and a regular turner post. It's fun to take a DH/FR bike down a good xc downhill every now and then, but the mighty suffering that comes along with the climbs gets old.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

this is what I ride up, to bomb it downhill....btw that was the 'original freeride concept':thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

lokomonkey said:


> this is what I ride up, to bomb it downhill....btw that was the 'original freeride concept':thumbsup:


Swing arm FTW :thumbsup:


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

David C said:


> Swing arm FTW :thumbsup:


what's wrong with the swing arm?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

lokomonkey said:


> what's wrong with the swing arm?


Nothing. FTW = For The Win

Swing arm are the soul of FR/DH bikes :thumbsup:

Direct brute travel in a single pivot design that make it durable and solid.



David


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

David C said:


> Nothing. FTW = For The Win
> 
> Swing arm are the soul of FR/DH bikes :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


didn't know that, but I like it!


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

Bar ends for the Fireroads.

Rase Seatpost for all situations.

Azonic Loveseat for all ridding postions - Climbing- Descending .

This goes up well and goes down even better.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I just puked. Bar ends have no place on bicycles no a days.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

Yes they do.....
In climbing fireroads - Major difference ...


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

I bought a trek scratch 8 and instantly ripped all the 1x9 stuff off and put my 3x10 stuff on there along with the wheels off my mojo hd. some small upgrades i did were my reverb, elixer cr brakes and easton carbon bars. total weight is about 32lbs. I wanted something that was my do everything bike.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Come on now! all I see is a pic of static bikes and no climbing!

Here's a bunch of macho guys riding big rigs on road, 'cause it's just so damn cool to do so.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

mrnicolas said:


> I bought a trek scratch 8 and instantly ripped all the 1x9 stuff off and put my 3x10 stuff on there along with the wheels off my mojo hd. some small upgrades i did were my reverb, elixer cr brakes and easton carbon bars. total weight is about 32lbs. I wanted something that was my do everything bike.


Drop the 3x set-up for a 2x with guide and bash....dropping chains gets real old real quick...


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

I have an 07 morewood Izumi set up with a granny gear so it can be pedaled anywhere. The uninterrupted seat tube allows for a granny, you just have to use an aftermarket cable stop. In 07 the Izumi had multiple shock mounts so you can set your bb and head angle to pedal better than most dedicated DH bikes. It actually climbs pretty good for a bike that wasn't designed to do anything other than win DH races. I have a direct mount stem with three length settings which allows for a longer reach when needed. The bike is actually more versatile than some AM bikes set up the way mine is. It's a true do anything, go anywhere bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

darkzeon said:


> Come on now! all I see is a pic of static bikes and no climbing!
> 
> Here's a bunch of macho guys riding big rigs on road, 'cause it's just so damn cool to do so.


That's what I call training :thumbsup:

Then you see the advantage on your way down 

David


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

griffinsurfboard said:


> Yes they do.....
> In climbing fireroads - Major difference ...


LOL... w/ them angled downward? :skep:


----------



## Scarier (May 13, 2011)

I'm building a DH bike with this purpose in mind, hopefully it's not too much for my 135lb body to handle. We will see, we will see. lol.


----------



## DH.FR.0ne (Jul 17, 2010)

I used to ride my Balfa bb7 everywhere, up and down. Its weight isn't far off the 40lb mark... After doing that for 2 years I recently decided to build an all rounder and keep the Balfa for downhill days.

I planned to build up an 06 Specialized Enduro as a kind of of all mountain/ freeride bike with a bit of a downhill orientation. I already had a set of 170mm 888s and most of the parts I used sitting in the shed.
Shes turned out great :thumbsup: I can comfortably go anywhere, and do just about anything on this bike.

I think a toughened up all mountain bike is a good solution for downhill riders needing a do anything bike.


----------



## JDub713 (May 21, 2009)

*Driver 8 that gets pedalled...*

Goes up and down on a regular basis, but definitely more fun riding down.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

Scarier said:


> I'm building a DH bike with this purpose in mind, *hopefully it's not too much for my 135lb body to handle*. We will see, we will see. lol.


food and weights help.


----------



## Scarier (May 13, 2011)

drastic. said:


> food and weights help.


lol i'm just a small guy, 5'6 .


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

just did a sram X0 2x10 set up with a talas 180 for just such cases.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Scarier said:


> lol i'm just a small guy, 5'6 .


... 

I'm about 5'6 and 110 and I ain't no problem getting that FR pig uphill...

And I do eat good meat and do weights... Martial training, bow shooting and mountain biking... Unless you have a big fat butt with little legs, you'll be good.

David


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bullcrew said:


> just did a sram X0 2x10 set up with a talas 180 for just such cases.


"for such cases"

LMFAO

Kinda to "justify the expenses of a new bike" to the wifey 

Like I would say I have a big off-road Jeep in my garage in case of zombie attack... 

David


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> just did a sram X0 2x10 set up with a talas 180 for just such cases.


This thread is supposed to be about pedalling DH pigs uphill, not some sleek, sexy, bad-ass FR bike that climbs well and rips on the down...that's just cheating... 

Nice bike man!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> This thread is supposed to be about pedalling DH pigs uphill, not some sleek, sexy, bad-ass FR bike that climbs well and rips on the down...that's just cheating...
> 
> Nice bike man!


Zombies could attack ill use that to build another 4x4. Lol 

Would it be better if I slapped my boxxer up front and removed a rign or can it be this way. This is exactly how it will see alot of dh and dh races this season.
I pedal my Sunday up hills as well the sxt is 37the lbs with dh casino.gs or it was and my so day is lighter.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Same weight here but I'm 61, you can do it, properly setup, a DH bike is no worse than an AM bike for climbing



Scarier said:


> I'm building a DH bike with this purpose in mind, hopefully it's not too much for my 135lb body to handle. We will see, we will see. lol.


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's an older pic of my big bike that can climb better than any DH bike I've ridden. It now is a bit lighter too at <36lbs with a Monarch Plus air shock in back...










I started the endeavor of riding big bikes everywhere because of two reasons...I hate traveling and prepping more then one bike for a weekend, and lots of trails in Moab are really fun to descend on big bikes and I'm usually a fast climber. Before that I was riding big heavy DH bikes and tiring myself out, so I stepped down to a Reign X. The older Reign X frame was the weight of this Glory frame, so I decided, why not try to get the benefits of 8" of travel with little weight penalty. At the time I often would often wait for others on the trail as we would ride in large groups, so I wasn't slowing anyone down due to me being on the slower big bike. Lately the groups are smaller and faster and now I have to kill myself to keep up on even this light rig, so I'm stepping back to a medium size bike (Mojo HD w/170 Lyric). I may turn the Glory into the lift served beast it was born to be (although lightish now that I've learned how light I can go and not break stuff).


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

The rains finally took a break and I got to ride my personal trails, covered in hero dirt. So it was no big surprise when I hit the steepest climb I have( too steep until I got the ONE) I carried the front end all the way up. I could climb wheelie my Pitch but it was quite difficult to maintain, the ONE is the opposite, it has a mile wide balance point and steers with english like the front wheel was planted instead of playing skyhook. Really happy the way it hooked up and powered up.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm reviving this thread because I don't have money to buy another bike and because I'd hate to sell my dh bike. It's just too badass. With that said, I bought a 32T ring for the front. I'm not sure what type of cassette it has in the back but I know it will be much easier to do climb. I've heard that that I might not have enough gears for the downhill but that's fine as I'm not looking to break any speed records. It has a 38T up front.

Will I have to take out some links on the chain?


----------



## blaized30 (Feb 24, 2013)

Fury25,
i was thinking of getting a similar wheel setup for my specialized status I. the rough roads to and from work are starting to get old on my sirrus... what kind of tires/rims/spokes/hubs do you have?
thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

A few years back I experiment doing some cross country rides on my Nicolai M-pire, nothing serious just rides that I can share with my slower friends and get a good work out at the same time.

Note: never mind the fender that was a experiment that did not work out..









I even made my own "Idler pulley" to make the climbing even better and I works..









Here is a *Gallery with pictures* of the modification.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Double post


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Why not just get an enduro specific bike?


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

blaized30 said:


> Fury25,
> i was thinking of getting a similar wheel setup for my specialized status I. the rough roads to and from work are starting to get old on my sirrus... what kind of tires/rims/spokes/hubs do you have?
> thanks in advance for any info!


Hi blaized30,

The two wheelsets are the Crank Bros 'Opium' and 'Sage' (2010) - Both stock.

I know alot out there question these wheels, but I have not had any problems with them at all.:thumbsup:

I run Maxxis Hookworms on the non dirt wheelset.

Rear derailleur is a shimano Saint/SLX 11-34T

Front crankset - Hammerschmit (run as 22 x 36)

Have a look at my build thread for lots close ups:

http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/2010-corsair-maelstrom-590902.html

Hope this helps


----------



## Lev Leon (Jul 7, 2015)

well , awesome thread guys !
was kind of shocked when first tried to pedal while standing , and realized that 50% of the torque went to the shocks ( just got my first bike , iron horse yakuza kumicho ) .
then tried to pull the saddle as high as i can , and ive seen the difference in performance !
with the saddle up i was going the most " pedaling requiring locations" , and had a blast . 

definitely need to get me the hydraulic saddle !


----------

